# Toy City / Toy Master 50% Off EVERYTHING



## Smashbox (10 Jan 2009)

Just been told that Toy City has a 50% off sale in *every* store

This includes everything, electronics, consoles the lot.

Wonder if the company are going down the pan now too?

Just as a side note, seen a sign up saying that 'Due to a robbery in one of our stores, Gift Vouchers will not be accepted'

There was a store robbery in Galway before Xmas, news says cash was stolen - no mention of vouchers.

Administration anyone?


----------



## shesells (11 Jan 2009)

Having read the boards.ie thread on this it seems that there are NO consoles left in any of the stores and it only applies to Toy City in the west and midlands and not to Toymaster.


----------

